# My leopard Gecko has a lump underneath it’s neck



## Ima noob (Dec 31, 2017)

Please Help.


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Ima noob said:


> Please Help.


:gasp: Vet, ASAP.


----------



## AceGargoyles (Aug 20, 2016)

*Gecko lump*

Hi this guy needs a vet ASAP.
Looks like a possible abscess?
This needs medical attention ASAP otherwise he may not be with you much longer.
Let us know how things go. Good luck.


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

As above vet asap.


----------



## Ima noob (Dec 31, 2017)

Just got back from the vet. The vet took blood samples, we concluded it’s impossible to determine whether it is a tumor or inflammation. I’ll try to feed it antibiotics for a week. My mom went with me and she is an expert in this field (for humans though), she said it sounds like a cyst. I’m hoping it is a cyst.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Sorry to hear this, I hope the meds’ work. 
Just purely out of interest is your gecko housed alone or with another?


----------



## Ima noob (Dec 31, 2017)

Alone


----------



## DStruct (Sep 27, 2016)

So the result of the vet was nothing really? Do you mind if I ask how much you spent at the vets?


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

DStruct said:


> So the result of the vet was nothing really? Do you mind if I ask how much you spent at the vets?


Gotta admit, that's an awfully vague diagnosis, assuming the vet's a reptile specialist.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

The reason I was asking if the gecko was alone is I have seen “lumps” occur in other lizards, when a cage mate has given them a nip. 

My big iguana for example has a “dewlump”. I had to request an X-ray, while it didn’t show anything was broken and there was no reason our vet could see for it being there he Was introduced to a number of females in the outdoor enclosure that summer so he may have been nipped approaching one which wasn’t receptive. 

In his case he was sent home with some metacam and instructions to keep an eye on it. 

I’ve seen weird lump areas in a few sp of agamid too (all housed in groups) 

Hopefully this isn’t too serious. The problem with lumps and bumps is that they can be many things and they all frustratingly look similar on the surface 98% of the time, see how it goes with the antibiotics. Just from experience though I would invest in a product called Avi Pro + and use this along side them, you will probably find otherwise the appetite will slack. 
https://www.reptilecentre.com/vetark-avipro-plus-100g_p4010047.htm#.Wkj3VPqnyf0


----------



## Ima noob (Dec 31, 2017)

The vet cost $30


----------



## AceGargoyles (Aug 20, 2016)

*Gecko lump*

Hi I still think you did the right thing & got him seen by a vet ASAP & you sought their opinion & got some investigations & treatment for him. Far too often people hold off & hold off taking their pets to the vets & the animal suffers in the meanwhile. 
Whatever the outcome you have done what would be advised.
Hopefully you can manage to get the antibiotics down him & that this helps relieve his swelling.
Do keep us posted on the outcome.
Good luck


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

AceGargoyles said:


> Hi I still think you did the right thing & got him seen by a vet ASAP & you sought their opinion & got some investigations & treatment for him. Far too often people hold off & hold off taking their pets to the vets & the animal suffers in the meanwhile.
> Whatever the outcome you have done what would be advised.
> Hopefully you can manage to get the antibiotics down him & that this helps relieve his swelling.
> Do keep us posted on the outcome.
> Good luck


This. Shame about the vague, inconclusive diagnosis on the vet's part though.


----------



## Ima noob (Dec 31, 2017)

The vet suggested I should continue feeding my Gecko, but with meal worms (squashed head) instead of crickets. I fed my gecko two meal worms yesterday but the feces I found this morning looked like undigested meal worms.


----------



## Leigh2886 (Sep 18, 2020)

Just wondering what the outcome was if you don't mind me asking


----------

